# Tackaholics Anonymous



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

So. Admit it. Take the first step.

You have a problem :lol:

This thread is for all those tackaholics who go into a tack shop with ONE thing in mind but come out with something completely differant.

This is my worst story:

Equestrian Team meet this year. My english saddle pad got eaten by the puppy the night before, so the day of we high-tailed it to the nearest tack shop.

I went in for a basic white saddle pad.

But amongst the way I saw a tempting pair of beautiful jeans. Cowgirl Tuff, sparkley pockets...Irresistable. This followed by a cooler sheet that I thought would look very good on my chestnut jumper pony. A new pair of Ariat boots that we on sale (You know how women work. Asing us to stay away from good stuff at a great price is like asking any washington politican to say something thats not off the teleprompter. It's impossible.)

-cough-

Oh. And I also picked up a wonderful Kincade saddle. New leathers...New irons....

Because _everyone_ needs a new set of tack for every single show. It's an important part of looking your best :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, yes.

Hi, my name is Jen, and I am a tackaholic. 

I once entered a tack store with the intention of buying a $5 pair of saddle strings, walked out with those...and a $65 breast collar, and 2 new halters, and a pair of spurs, and a saddle pad, and a new rope. My planned $5 trip turned into a $225 spree .


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Let's see, I have wayyy more tack than horses to wear it! 

I have 5 western saddles, probably 15 bridles, extra bits (beyond those I have on my bridle sets), extra headstalls and reins, extra breast collars, halters galore (for some reason I always have lots of purple ones, nice color, but it's not like it's my favorite color or anything), saddle bags, saddle pads, saddle blankets (don't even get me started on my wool saddle blanket collection!), mohair cinches. Yeah, I guess I am a tackaholic. :lol: 

You know it's bad when you buy things because they are pretty, and not because you actually need them.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi guys. My name is Sam..and I'm too broke to be an actual tackaholic. But, boy, if I had some money, I would have sooo much tack lying around...for a single horse. Though for a while, I had 2 bits in my bag of stuff for a horse that hates bits and doesn't use one.. 

I spend my random extra time window shopping online. Right now, I am on the Corriente website admiring the barrel saddles all the time. I want to save up and get one soon.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi, my name is Ann, and I am a tackaholic.

It may have started with my Uncle Cecil, or at least with his saddle. 

As a kid I used to spend parts of every summer with Cecil & Mary and their horses in Illinois. Then when he passed away his saddle came to my Mom. 

We put it on an old Philco radio and I rode many a mile on it in the living room watching (and participating in) the Lone Ranger, Bonanza, and John Wayne movies.

I don't want to say how many saddles are in my living room at this moment; however, one of them is Uncle Cecil's.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

yep... it's true... 
i too am suffering from Tackaholism. 
I bought a BEAUTIFUL (and painfully overpriced) breast collar that my horse doesn't even need. But he looks like such a pretty boy with it on!!! I couldn't say no.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I was good. I was looking at a new catalog today, and there were three bits I wanted--could have had them all for a total of $43. But I didn't even buy one. Figured my 50-odd out in the tack room aren't really all that lonely.


----------



## Thia (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi! My name is Meaghan and I'm a tackaholic!  I went in just to buy a new saddle pad and came out with :

*A new show shirt
*A pair of fancy looks like jeans riding breeches
*A double ear show bridle because it was pretty and on sale, hey I was planning on giving Western Pleasure a try (haven't had the occasion to use it yet, but you never know when you might need it:lol
*A very nice bracelet
*And the original reason for the trip - a saddle pad

I also can't bear to sell or give away any of my tack, no matter how many years it's been since I used it last. I have a shed full of tack that's just sitting around collecting dust, but you never know when i may have a use for it again! :lol:


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi, my name is Carleen. I am also a tackaholic. 

Though, like Po I am too poor to be a true 'holic.

I have owned my horse for just over a year and he's already had multiple saddles (if they didn't fit properly, resold to buy a new one...), two bridles, about a million saddle pads and every kind of boot and trinket under the sun.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I think everyone in the horse industry is a tackaholic. The problem is especially with trainers you can never have enough of anything. Enough bits, enough saddles, enough saddle pads, boots, wraps, brushes, bridles, reins. I dont switch bits anymore i just buy bridles. Clark Bradley has over 100 bridles in his tack locker. Its insane.

Something is always lost or "not enough".


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I try not to go into tack stores, otherwise I'll use the mortgage money to buy stuff I just MUST have. 

I mostly buy online, so while it's still tempting, I don't have all that lovely tack staring me in the face, wooing me with its wonderfulness. 

I went on the Stubben website for something, and of course got caught up in all the lovely new saddles. After I closed the browser I needed a drink, a cigarette, and a cold shower! :rofl:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

My name is Golden and I DO NOT HAVE A PROBLEM

It is only reasonable to own 2 western saddles, and 9 English saddles, it was 10 but I sold one this weekend.

I think that everyone should own a huge collection of western headstalls and English bridles, because you never know.

Bits, yup, every horse has different needs so need a pile of them.

I swear that I never bought all the halters that are in my tack room, they're breeding out there.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Hello. My name is Courtney and I am well on my way to becoming a tackaholic. The last time I set foot in Greenhawk, I made a conscious effort to leave my wallet in the car.

... and then ran straight to the saddles.

I am currently putting off a trip to the tack store for a new saddle pad because I know I have an extra couple hundred in my account and I know it will disappear if I set foot within a 10 foot radius of a tack store.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

My name is Heather and I'm a tackaholic. I can justify the 9 english saddles in my tack room as lesson stuff (okay, so only 4 of them are lesson saddles, the other 5 are mine) but why do I need 4 western saddles too? I only have 5 horses, so unless they are going to wear three saddles each,well... 

My problem goes far beyond collecting though. The hubby mentioned the other day that I really should clean out my tack room and get rid of what I don't use. I'm sure the look of abject terror on my face was quite amusing to him. I am like Gollum with his Precious. (Sorry, random geeky LOTR reference.) Nobody can have my tack. It's mine, all mine!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Can anyone direct me to the closest meeting? 

Hi. I'm Mandy and I'm a tackaholic. I have one butt and a dozen saddles...and if I count the little ones for lesson kids, my gpa's that hasn't been rode in decades and the antique for looks saddles in the house...EEEEK! I think I might have a serious problem.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> I try not to go into tack stores, otherwise I'll use the mortgage money to buy stuff I just MUST have.
> 
> I mostly buy online, so while it's still tempting, I don't have all that lovely tack staring me in the face, wooing me with its wonderfulness.
> 
> I went on the Stubben website for something, and of course got caught up in all the lovely new saddles. After I closed the browser I needed a drink, a cigarette, and a cold shower! :rofl:


I have a stubben and love it! My problem is not the tack shop, it is ebay and all the horsey stuff you can get on there most of the time with free shipping.:wink:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Calmwaters said:


> I have a stubben and love it!


Yep, me too. Mine was manufactured in 1975, but it's almost as lovely as the day it was made. I bought it 'nused' from someone on CL.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Mine came 'nused' with the horse. LOL


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

My name is Wendy, and I'm a tackaholic, and my main addiction is halters, leadropes, and saddle pads. I have 1 horse, 7 halters, 9 lead ropes, and 11 saddle pads. BTW, I'm currently looking for anything blue, hahaha.


----------



## legyield768 (Jul 24, 2011)

My name is Katie, and I am a tackaholic. I *love* saddle pads. I have over 50 in all sizes, shapes, and colors.  I rode Jumpers for awhile then dressage, so it is only reasonable that I should have every color of saddle pad for each discipline...Right? :wink:

I am crafty about my ways to the tack store. My mom grew up with horses so if she takes me she knows that I do not need another saddle pad or bell boots, breeches, ect. My dad on the other hand, doesn't no anything about horses, so if I tell him I need a new saddle pad, he will say okay because he doesn't no any better.:twisted: Muwahaha!:lol:


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

If I rode English, I would honestly have enough pads to sew together and make Abby a couple winter blankets. They're just so little and sooo much cheaper than western pads. 

Also, if you haven't already, DO NOT Like Professional's Choice's facebook page. You will get all sorts of tack that pops up on your feed and you will find yourself facebook creeping them for hours. 

*mutters to self* The reinsman one you have is fine. Lovely, in fact. You do not need more. You do not need more. You are broke.


----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Lets see..for 2 rideable horses and 2 people that ride regularly we have 8 western saddles, 2 english saddles, 4 bareback pads, 10+ western saddle pads, 3 sidepulls, 17 "bitted" bridles, 3 hackamores, 2 bosals, an uncountable amount of halters, a huge pile of blankets and a pile of bits...I may, just may, have a problem. But I should say this is from years of horses and 3 of the saddles are old saddles that belonged to relatives. Since I'm saying all this I should probably admit I also have a bit fetish  with any tack shop, catalog, or online store I have to look through all the bits first and am known to spend atleast half by gift cards on bits and the money I've spent:shock:. Its not that I need them or will ever use them..I just like to have them, you know, "in case".

Yep. I'm Danyale, and I'm a tackaholic.


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

apachiedragon said:


> My problem goes far beyond collecting though. The hubby mentioned the other day that I really should clean out my tack room and get rid of what I don't use. I'm sure the look of abject terror on my face was quite amusing to him. I am like Gollum with his Precious. (Sorry, random geeky LOTR reference.) Nobody can have my tack. It's mine, all mine!


I tried the same thing with my boyfriend re: his skis. I swear I got the same look from him and he came home last night with ANOTHER pair of skis.

on a different note, I am looking for an AP saddle. anyone want to trade saddle for skis???


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello, I am waresbear and I am a tackaholic. When my children moved out I converted one of their bedrooms into a guest room but the closet holds my show clothes, the other is a tack room which rivals most tackshops. Complete with wall mounted bridle holders & saddle racks. I own 8 saddles, bridles too numerous to count, and a shelving system full of bits on display. The closet in this room holds blankets & hoods and has been modified with racks & shelving to facilitate this. I doubt I will ever be cured. I am a tack hoarder.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm so glad I'm not alone in my addiction! 

I seriously keep buying things like wool blankets, bits, headstalls, saddle pads and mohair cinches just because I like them. And they are purdy. And I love to do horse laundry. I lovingly wash my wool saddle blankets and cinches whenever they get dirty.

I tell others it's for the good of the horse. But deep down inside, I have to admit, I enjoy doing horse laundry! 

Gosh, if I were a rich woman I would collect saddles. The only thing that keeps their population down is lack of money! But it's so hard to find a saddle that fits right. Wouldn't it be great to have a whole collection of saddles, so any horse you wish to ride, whether yours or someone else's, you have the perfect saddle just waiting. :lol:

Someone would say "my saddle gives my horse white hairs." And you could say, "no problem, I have about 50 of them. I'm sure one will fit just perfect." :thumbsup:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

trailhorserider said:


> Someone would say "my saddle gives my horse white hairs." And you could say, "no problem, I have about 50 of them. I'm sure one will fit just perfect." :thumbsup:


That sounds heavenly!


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Lol, I am a tackaholic in the midst of a family who is not. My parents roll their eyes when they see a new headstall, and say "Did you really need another one? You could have paid off your car by now!" Nor do they understand why I have a different saddle for every horse. I even want an English saddle because I think they look classy, even though I'm pretty sure I'd fall right off of one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

If I had money to burn, I'd be a tackaholic. I'd probably have 2 saddles, half a dozen saddle pads, new paddock boots, short rubber booties for icky fall weather, winter riding boots, some bridles to practice putting them together and so the school horses I ride look snazzy, every type of breech you can imagine... I'd probably also have a bunch of training equipment like lungeing lines and whips, OH, and different colored crops!

...and I don't even have a horse. But if I had the money to buy all those things, I'd probably have a horse (since I'd have money to burn), so then I'd probably have even more things. :/

There is soemthing about horses that just want to make you drain your pockets!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm another po-folk with the wannabe addiction.

I'm a bit obsessed with matching....

I had nice black horse boots that were brand new, but I bought identical ones in brown to match my tack.
And then the white fleece on the boots would look so nice with a white pad, so I bought a white pad even though I had a perfectly good purple one.

Sunny also has also had two bits, two saddles, two bridles, another pair of boots, and the list goes on....

And here's the catch.... She isn't even rideable yet!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> And you could say, "no problem, I have about 50 of them. I'm sure one will fit just perfect." :thumbsup:


50 -- now there's a number I can live with.

I'll use it as a benchmark, if at any time I have LESS than 50 saddles, then I do not have too many.

That sets my mind at ease.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My addiction is slightly more understandable. All in all, we have 10 horses in the pasture right now that are rideable (though there's only ever 4 of us that ride, and that's at the very most). We've got about 30 halters, maybe more counting the nylons that we never use, only 4 saddles though (lost the other 6 in the fire), 8 saddle pads, ready-to-go bridle setups for 7 horses and several more bridles with no bits or reins. There are probably 15 additional bits with no bridles and I always try to keep 3 or 4 extra pair of reins around. We used to have a ton more before the fire but that pretty much wiped us out. What we have now is what's been bought in the last year or so.

Oh, and did I mention that we also have 3 sets of harness for a single pair of big horses? LOL.


----------



## Lippylulu (Dec 1, 2010)

Hello. My name is Linda and I am a tackaholic. I don't even ride a horse, but I am the mom of one very special 14 year old horse crazy girl. We don't OWN a horse (we half lease) but currently have 2 English saddles, a western and an Aussie. I just bought my daughter her first dressage saddle on ebay for more than I planned on spending, though I hope to sell her first English saddle on ebay within a few days which will keep us a 4 saddle home. My daughter has at least 2 of everything, and more leather cleaners, sponges, brushes, picks than I can describe. She has 3 trunks--a tack trunk at the barn, an old trunk we brought home because the part where it locks broke, and her summer camp trunk. She has tack wipes and bit wipes, she even has butt wipes (whoops---under the tail wipes). I get insomnia and go online to buy stuff and then don't remember what it is until it arrives in the mail. I love searching out sales. I obsessed for a MONTH over which stirrup leathers to get her only to end up buying the ones I saw from the start. Now that the dressage saddle will be here in a few weeks, we will need a dressage girth, bridle (Thank God its not hard to match black), bit, stirrups etc. The obsessiveness drives me crazy to the point of headaches. I need a 12 step program. I need a meeting. I need a sponsor (or a sugar daddy). Thank you for listening.


----------



## Lippylulu (Dec 1, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> I tell others it's for the good of the horse. But deep down inside, I have to admit, I enjoy doing horse laundry!


 
I hate doing MY laundry but I LOVE doing horse laundry. The horse stuff gets washed before anything else. I love cleaning out the lint trap so I can tell I did a good job getting all the hair off. I love making white saddle pads turn white. I do not think this is part of my tackaholism. I think its my inner OCD.


----------



## Lippylulu (Dec 1, 2010)

God, grant me the serenity to accept the tack I cannot buy, the courage to buy only the tack I truly need, and the wisdom to know the difference.


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi, I'm Tymer, and I'm a tackaholic.

My mom finally learned that if I'm "only buying one thing" at Dover, she'd better give me case, or I'll come home with three huge bags full of stuff!

Right now I have two saddles (one currently totally unused), three sets of stirrup leathers, two pairs of stirrups, three helmets, 12 saddle pads and 1 leadrope that still has the tag on it. All of this for one rider and one half leased horse. I have a problem...

I want to get a job at Dover next summer to get discounts and help pay for my habit!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I went in for a halter and came out with a Western Show Bridle and Romal Show reins.....$840 later..........OOOYYYYY!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I went in for a halter and came out with a Western Show Bridle and Romal Show reins.....$840 later..........OOOYYYYY!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> I went in for a halter and came out with a Western Show Bridle and Romal Show reins.....$840 later..........OOOYYYYY!
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/tackaholics-anonymous-97799/page4/#ixzz1XxccNRjw
> ​


*faint*


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I went in for a halter and came out with a Western Show Bridle and Romal Show reins.....$840 later..........OOOYYYYY!


That sounds eerily familiar Dreamcatcher!

My hubby cringes every time I say hey let's go to Hoosier Horse Fair, Equine Affair, Congress....he knows it's going to sting his wallet :lol:


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

oh yes...

I just ordered a custom breastcollar and headstall. $600 later...

Then I was looking on the girls website that is doing the set for me and figured I better get a bronc halter and my spur straps are kinda old looking (they might be a year old) so I should get some new ones as well...another $350 later...ugh..

Plus im addicted to buying and selling saddles. I have 2 horses and usually have about 5 saddles on hand at all times. They are all for sale and the turn over is usually about a month but still...I think I have a problem..lol


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Haha. I remember I went to visit my horse crazy friend on vacation and my parents gave me 100 bucks to spend on food and other things I might need while I was there. I was allowed to use a few dollars on shopping for fun. I came out with a new horse sponge, brush, and the most gorgeous, overpriced purple lead rope in the world with green and pink in it. 

Which I don't even use, because it could get dirty. And I _can't_ have that.


----------



## Toymanator (Jul 31, 2009)

This looks oddly similar to a thread from a few years back....

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/tackaholics-anonymous-38879/


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

In many areas we are known as tack junkies. Tackaholic, hoarder or junkie, is there help for us? Who cares!


----------



## Lippylulu (Dec 1, 2010)

*Anyone want to be my sponsor?*

I just bought my daughter a dressage saddle. Now I need a new bridle, bit, girth, stirrups. I pretty much know what I want but I still can't help myself from browsing every website, ebay, etc. and obsessing obsessing obsessing because I spent all my money on the saddle and can't buy anything else for awhile.

I need help.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Hello, my name is Dee, and I, too, am a tackaholic. I have two horses of my own, but have three saddles (two identical ones - long story!). Dancer is my riding horse, but Rain is just a yearling. Daughter has five horses - but only one is rideable. She has two saddles. I can no longer get to my sewing machine, and barely get to my computer due to all the saddles in my office/sewing room/guest room.

My downfall is tack auctions. I just love them. Why by one halter when you can get ten for half the price? I _never_ buy just one lead rope - it's always at least five. Halters and leadropes are always dissappearing from where I left them. The first thing at each auction that I usually buy is a western saddle pad. Not only do I really need them (not), but I need something to sit on - those bleacher seats are hard on my fat old bum! Hoof picks, hoof knives, rasps (can't even use one!), nippers (can't use that one either) but you never know when they might come in handy.

Saddles - I'm always on the lookout for a cheap/good saddle. I have one saddle that fits my mare fairly well, but I'm always looking for something better. Or that someone might need some day. Or that might clean up and look good again. Or...

I just LOVE tack auctions!

The only thing keeping my checkbook out of the red is that most of the horse auctions (which are preceded by lovely tack and junk auctions) are currently shut down around me due to the economy. Also, the only ones within driving distance still in operation are on weeknights, and I have to get up at 4:30 in the morning to get to work.

I tried easing my withdrawal from the tack auctions on Ebay, but it's just not the same...


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

IM still in denial


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

Toymanator said:


> This looks oddly similar to a thread from a few years back....
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/tackaholics-anonymous-38879/


^^^ I think a few people fell off the wagon with the last support group.:lol:


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Maybe the last support group was like one we had on a tropical fish forum that I belong to all it does really is encourage you to get more stuff. LOL


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I was preparing to buy Sunny a bridle, and then I got her vet bill from last week's fiasco and it has forced me put the purchase on hold.

........I think I'm going through withdrawals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I now have proof I'm not an addict...I just ordered a martingale (as suggested by my trainer) for Bert, while I was there and because it was on sale, and didn't put the post up I ordered a new dressage girth for Bert, because the one I have is a little small, but I DIDN'T spend another $10 on a pink foal halter for Angel, although I was very tempted:lol::lol:

Now I must go because according to the online post tracker the saddle XXXXXXXXWide, I bought for Destiny, and the Kerrits Breeches that I snagged for half price have both arrived in town, so I have to go pick them up:clap:


----------



## Lippylulu (Dec 1, 2010)

*Completionists*

I am obsessed with matching too. Right now I have all this burgundy stuff for sale on ebay because the horse my daugher now rides looks better in blue. I say its to make space and some money but we will fill the space again soon I am sure.

I think the matching obsession is a subset of a type of collector/hoarder called a "completionist." Once you have one piece of something, you must have it ALL, like a book collector who must have a complete set of ALL of an author's books. 

I am not sure if this is a matching problem or completionist but its driving me a crazy that I will likely have different brands for the bridle, leathers, reins, etc. for my daughter's new "used" dressage saddle even though they would ALL be black anyway. I really need help.





Sunny said:


> I'm another po-folk with the wannabe addiction.
> 
> I'm a bit obsessed with matching....
> 
> ...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm another one of those poor tackaholics that mainly just window-shops. I am looking at a western saddle right now on Craigslist that I can technically afford...if I don't want to eat for the next two weeks because I also need to buy a new bridle (this is an actual need) and I really want a different helmet 'cuz mine doesn't fit great. But I REALLY want that saddle...even though I have a really nice aussie saddle. 

And we're not even going to go into the tack swap next weekend at EquiFest. This monstrosity of a horse I have will be the death of me (and my paycheck). Only two-years-old and he already needs a draft bridle, which are, of course, more expensive than regular bridles.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi i am VTT and i am a tackaholic. I love to shop for tack and need some breeches and gloves. I may be a little and we may all be a little coo coo with out tack addictions!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Lord help me as I've again fed my addiction. I bo't a circle y earlier this month and just went and bo't a Simco off ebay. Both are in the mail and I hope to take pics of b&a when I put my touch to them.


----------



## Lippylulu (Dec 1, 2010)

I've been feeding my addiciton for days. Just got my daughter a dressage saddle so now I need al the stuff that goes with it. BTW, she has an old Simco that was barely used. WOW that is one nice Western Saddle! She barely uses it because the horse we are leasing is all English but I suspect this Simco will last forever! I don't know how the newer ones are but everyone who sees this 20 year old saddle (which reportedly had been used only 6 times) is VERY impressed. Good luck with your stuff!






Saddlebag said:


> Lord help me as I've again fed my addiction. I bo't a circle y earlier this month and just went and bo't a Simco off ebay. Both are in the mail and I hope to take pics of b&a when I put my touch to them.


----------



## Lippylulu (Dec 1, 2010)

*Dear fellow Tackaholics*

My daughter just got a new "used" dressage saddle and I've been obsessing for a week! First I obsessed over hte saddle, and now I can't stop browsing ebay and websites for the best deals on all the stuff that goes with it. I can't decide between elastic or fleece girths, where to get a gold-tone bit to go with the boby's Bridle with gold fittings I already bought. Thank God her trainer had a barely used set of Stubben stirrup leathers or I would have obsessed on that too!

So, which reflects more of the addiction? The obsessing that goes into all this or the actual buying of stuff? If I knew how to post a poll, I would.


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

Dear Fellow Forumers... 

Step 1:
My name is Caitlin and I am a TACKAHOLIC!!!!! 

Thank God there are very few really good tack shops within reasonable driving distance (2-3 hours in any direction) but the few "mom-n-pop" shops around here know me by the sound of my truck pulling in!
And I wish soooo much that I had never downloaded the Ebay app on my phone.....ohhh my poor Paypal account... slowly draining.......


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Everyone, I did something bad today...

I went into a tack store and sat in a Stubben dressage saddle that I definitely can't afford. It fit me perfectly and felt like I was sitting on a cloud. I would do dirty, horrible things to own that saddle.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

This morning, I checked the mail and I got my new Smith Bros. catalogue. I spent quite a while staring at everything in it. (I was also really pumped because all of the other tack website catalogues I get are mostly geared towards English..which doesn't do me any good.)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Po, if you ever order anything from NRS, they will send you catalogs for the rest of your life (at least it seems that way LOL). Plus, every bit of their stuff is western and super good quality.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

If I could afford it I would be a major tackaholic!! especially boots/pads and bridles and reins. Right now I have 2 bridles 3 pairs of reins 3 bits 3 halters 2 saddle pads one saddle one pair of bell boots one set of polo wraps and 2 pairs of my own boots. I am currently looking at getting 2 more bridle/breast collar sets and 2 more pairs of reins and a good pair of medicine boots.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I may have just requested one of their catalogues. _Stop judging me._

Actually, this morning at the barn, I was looking through my Smith Bros. one and told another guy there to buy me tack. My BO asked what I needed because he has a crap ton. Nothing..I just want more. He said he wants to open a tack store at some point. I'm not even mad about that at all.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Fellow Tack Addicts:

I have discovered that I can buy used tack on eBay. Uh oh.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Courtney, you can also find it on Craigslist.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

My bank account was recently refreshed......and I emptied it again with a bridle, reins, and a crop.

I actually had planned to buy one I really liked from a fellow forumer, but my Paypal wasn't cooperating.

So Adam's Horse Supply just stole my money. They stole it! How dare they dangle that delicious tack in front of me.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hunterjumper2011 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi! My name is Leah, and I'm a tackaholic.

Like a few others, I have a lack of money but, in the 1 year I have leased my horse, I have bought quite a bit of stuff. Just today I went in for some thrush buster and came out with some bit guards because, hey, you never know when you'll need them! Even though my horse has a full cheek snaffle and probably won't have a bit that needs them... I grabbed them  

I constantly window shop.. right now I am on Dover looking at bridles.. even though I already have one and really can't afford another!


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Courtney, you can also find it on Craigslist.


:hide: I know... oh, believe me. I know.

(Kijiji too)


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

dear horseloverz,

Thank you for making me look for a second job this week. the past 72 hours, has seen sending that was last seen some time in 2001 boxing day sales.

signed,
new member of tackaholics


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Vanna's new halter should be here in about a week. I caved and bought a black leather halter with turquoise padding on the inside. I justified the cost by telling myself she needs her very own halter (even though I have 3 halters for 1 horse...). The fact that it also comes with a free engraved halter tag was a bonus.

/hangs head.

BUT IT'S SO PRETTY.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That proves it, I am NOT a tackaholic, because I'm still thinking about this one

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/230675102469?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

But wouldn't it look so cute on a certain young lady


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi - I am also a tackaholic - to the point that I have found a fantastic lady that makes float boots and will put your horses name on them - I have already bought 3 sets. I am too embarrassed to tell you all what is in my tack room!!


----------



## Lippylulu (Dec 1, 2010)

You all know that browsing ebay and catalogs is still part of the addiction, even if you don't buy (yet). Eventually it will lead to that buy..and more and more after that.

For instance, lets just say that a certaim someone's half leased horse has all beautiful tack EXCEPT an old, beat up, annoying leather halter. Never mind that it has stood up to centuries of abuse, it is ugly and doesn't match his Stubben jump saddle, Kieffer Wein Dressage or new Bobby's Dressage Bridle so why should he have this ancient piece of hide on his face? So, his half leaser starts looking EVERYWHERE for the BEST leather halter (preferably one that has a nameplate). Weeks go bye searching ebay, catalogs, tack shops looking for just the right SOFT LEATHER PADDED HALTER but still none is bought. Then one day, AH HA! Its the perfect halter and on that one day someone happens to have enough money so its a BUY! Ahh the satsifaction....only to be followed by the anticipation of it arriving in the mail and openig that package to find a beautiful new BUY!

This is all hypothetical of course, but can anyone recommend a padded leather halter with engraveable nameplate and brass fittings that won't break the bank? I wish Bobby's made one because that bridle is gorgeous!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

GH - that pink halter would be absolutely adorable on your baby girl!


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

GH she definatly needs that halter it would look so cute on her. ; )


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I had a good laugh at Courtney's remark: " I would do dirty, horrible things to own that saddle." You're not alone, gal.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

"Mumble mumble mumble", kicks the dirt looks around and then looks down again.....


"My name is Golden and I am .......mumble mumble" 


I am still NOT a tackaholic, but I do seem to have bought the pwetty pink halter for Angel, I made them an offer and they accepted......


OK maybe I do have a little teeny weeny problem

But I can stop anytime, really I can, I'm not addicted



OH look, shiny sparkly engraved stirrups, they are so PURTY....:lol::lol:

Trendsetter Stirrup Irons in Irons/Pads at Schneider Saddlery


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> OH look, shiny sparkly engraved stirrups, they are so PURTY....:lol::lol:
> 
> Trendsetter Stirrup Irons in Irons/Pads at Schneider Saddlery


Those really are quite fetching, but I gave up on hard irons a long time ago so I'm not tempted. 

I'm in_ big_ trouble if they start making them in jointed, though. :wink:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Ooooh, GH those irons are pretty! Maybe I'll put that on my list of to buys for when I get back in good form & am sure they won't bring attention to my less than perfect lower leg :lol:


----------



## jumpwhat007 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hello, my name is Stacey, and I'm a tackaholic. I have a serious saddle pad problem. I have like, 30 English saddle pads haha. Almost all of them are monogrammed, with horse names, my barn name, my initials, ect lol. And I LOVE baby pads. Cause in the summer you cant use the same one twice cause they get icky, so I need 15 of them. Lol.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello, my name is Red Gate Farm

And I'm a tackaholic

2 horses _need_ 16 halters, 7 saddle pads, 3 saddles, 8 assorted blankets and several bridles!

Really they do.

Isn't that why the term is "clothes horse"? 

Just don't look in my sewing room ($3000.00 worth of fabric, trim and patterns)

or in my DVD movie room (over 1000 movies).

Hey! I only have ONE husband, so I'm okay, right?  Right?


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Lippylulu said:


> This is all hypothetical of course, but can anyone recommend a padded leather halter with engraveable nameplate and brass fittings that won't break the bank? I wish Bobby's made one because that bridle is gorgeous!


I just bought this black leather halter with turquoise padding: Perri's Soft Padded Leather Halter

It is beyond gorgeous, so soft (doesn't even need conditioning to break it in) and comes with a halter tag. If you shop around, they have different leather colors, hardware, etc. I just really, really liked the blue. And shipping was FAST - it shipped on the 27th and arrived today... and I'm in Canada. People in the States can expect their shipment within 2-4 days!


----------



## Lippylulu (Dec 1, 2010)

*Tackaholism*

Oh that halter looks nice....might just buy it EXCEPT I just spent more money on something we really didn't need. I bought my daughter an RJ Classics show coat on ebay (nwt). It fits but doesn't have the stretch she had hoped and of course they don't take returns. I just found another coat in her size which is also an RJ Classics but its the Prestige Collection instead of just Essential. It was less expensive than the first---so I bought it! Now my kid (who has only ever been in one show so far) will have 2 show coats. I will probably end up reselling the first one on ebay or bringing it in to sell on consignent at Horsemen's Outlet.

My name is Linda. I don't even ride. I am a barn mom and a tackaholic.

Tackaholism. Its a disease. Not an aventure.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

So I bought another saddle yesterday (at a yard sale, deal of the century woo hoo!) That makes lucky #13. I also got some extra halters, 6 saddle pads, a bareback pad, a girth...then went back & picked up another saddle for a student....then went back today & picked up another saddle for a fellow forum member. 

Yep, I'm still a tackaholic. Best part, the saddle I got for myself doesn't have leathers or irons and I don't have a black bridle to match so MORE TACK SHOPPING!


----------



## Lippylulu (Dec 1, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Yep, I'm still a tackaholic. Best part, the saddle I got for myself doesn't have leathers or irons and I don't have a black bridle to match so MORE TACK SHOPPING!


Yes. We are ill. We are all very ill. I'm so jealous of your bargains (and we don't even own a horse---half lease only).


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi, I ride a horse named McKinley and I am a tackaholic. I fear that this affliction has been undiagnosed for so long that I may never be cured. 

This week I purchased my first dressage saddle. I am so excited, and was looking for so long, however I now have a 'need' for black leathers, a black bridle, and a new french link snaffle (which has to have copper in it for Mick's pleasure) and a (nother) saddle pad. One would think I would need irons too, but alas, I purchased them several weeks back.

It is cooling off, so I bought a bit warmer and a stable blanket (in July), but now I am looking at turnout sheets, hock protection, and of course, the devil himself, winter riding clothes for me!! 

Thank you all for sharing your stories and opening your arms up to me as a fellow sufferer. Hey, cute bracelet!! Is that your horse's name engraved on there?? Where'd you get it??? Uh ohhh.... I'll be back :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Yep, I'm still a tackaholic. Best part, the saddle I got for myself doesn't have leathers or irons and I don't have a black bridle to match so MORE TACK SHOPPING!



:rofl: That's just what happens isn't it, I mean I have bought Angel a pretty pink halter, so now I need a lead rope to match right??


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> :rofl: That's just what happens isn't it, I mean I have bought Angel a pretty pink halter, so now I need a lead rope to match right??


Exactly!

So I decided that since we've all admitted to being addicts that we needed to adopt some form of the serenity prayer. This is how my version would go

"God grant me the serenity to buy the tack I really don't need,
courage to tell my husband,
and should I not, wisdom to know where to hide it."


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Exactly!
> 
> "God grant me the serenity to buy the tack I really don't need,
> courage to tell my husband,
> and should I not, wisdom to know where to hide it."



I love this:lol:


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

MH- Ilove the new prayer! And wow I wish I could find awsome stuff like that at yard sales around her. My mom and I go at least once a month but I have never seen any horse stuff.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

It was a fluke guys. I just got lucky. I suppose it makes up for all of the tack I've paid full price for over the years!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

New definition of a tack addict, 

you get given a new saddle pad










and all you can think is, gotta buy matching polos:rofl::rofl:


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi My name is Angi and i'm a Tackaholic. Hello everyone back in the back rows... I've been squirreling away tack for years and have 5 saddles for 2 semi ridable horses uh huh go figure. 4 bridles, 7 or 8 pads 10 bits and the list just goes on and on and on. SIGN ME UP!!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Because I do saddle repair and take in consignments, sellers often ask me to sell the saddle and "well, you may as well have the rest of the stuff" and I could wind up with anything. I now have a tote box full of bits.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

My niece bought me a saddle this summer - she was trying to be nice, but really doesn't know one saddle from another. I ride western, but the saddle she bought me was a dressage saddle! She didn't get hurt any - she only paid $10 for it, and it's in fairly good shape it came with a nice pad and girth, too. The tackaholic in me said to get with daughter's horse trainer and see where I can get leathers for it, just in case I was able to work up the nerve to try riding in an English saddle. (That's a laugh - it took me two years after buying Dancer to get up the nerve to ride her!) 

I was able to resist the temptation, though. Daughter's horse trainer (who didn't know about the saddle) said she needed a dressage saddle for her daughter - who had progressed in her riding to the point where she was ready for dressage lessons (mother and daughter lessons?). Saddle just happened to be in the trunk, so I popped the trunk open and asked if that saddle would work for her daughter.

It was a nearly perfect fit! It's a tad big, but since daughter is only 12, it should work for quite a while. It also turned out to not be the cheap Ebay saddle I though it was. The leather was good quality, even I could tell that, but I know very little about saddles, and absolutely nothing about English saddles. The saddle was some sort of German brand...Stueben??? something like that anyway. Horse trainer already had leathers that matched it perfectly. Her daughter was extatic, and they both were in tears when we left. 

Niece was pretty ticked that I gave away the saddle she bought for me...but if that saddle fit a twelve year old girl, there is NO WAY it was going to fit my fat backside!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

She got a Steuben for $10???? That beats my saddle find by a mile!


----------



## Lippylulu (Dec 1, 2010)

*You know your a tackaholic when....*

My dog chewed up my COACH wallet this morning so I MUSt drive over an hour to the COACH outlet, which happens to be 9 miles from Dover Saddlery and Horsemen's outlet. Hmm...I think my daughter needs some new brushes and I hear there is a Columbus Day Sale at Dover.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Sounds totally valid to me Lippylulu!


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

tomorrow is going to be painful (for my wallet) 75% bridlework on horseloverz already have the items picked out, now to wait for the price drop.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> She got a Steuben for $10???? That beats my saddle find by a mile!


It was just plain dumb luck, I think. The saddle had been a gift to the lady that was selling it in the city-wide garage sale. She used it a few times and decided that owning a horse and riding it were just too much work. She sold the horse years ago, but forgot about the saddle until she was cleaning out her attic looking for stuff for the garage sale.

Little girl I gave it to is really enjoying it - she went to her first show last month - she and her mother really worked that saddle over, and it looks great!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

A $10 Stubben, :shock::shock:

Certainly wins the bargain prize for me


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

All you people and your rotten luck... grumble grumble. I'm still bitter over the fact that someone outbid me on an older Crosby Olympic Works saddle. $29 USD? Where is the extremely angry emoticon? !*&$


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

_Late to this thread, but hello, I'm Rochelle and I'm a wannabe tackaholic. I'm too broke to make trips to the saddlery, but when I do, I usually walk out with more than I needed to get. 

And I have a really weird obsession with buying new halters whenever I visit a tack shop. I only have the one horse now, and she has three main ones, and two "spares". I guess I've made up for keeping Honey in her original halter for the past two years when I had more than one horse to buy things for. However, this habit did extend before her - Evo had about four of his own. But he looked good in every colour, and the colours I want Honey in were usually always sold out/too expensive for me to justify another spend until recently haha! 

I also have way too many saddle blankets, many that I don't use. I used to complain I had too many rugs, and karma saw to that with Evo ripping all my spares off of Honey so now I'm in the market for a new summer and winter rug for her - been using her unlined weatherbeeta for everything lately!

The one thing I want to replace is my grooming kit... I got one of them smaller packed ones they sell cheaply around Christmas each year to help my older, now starting to wear a little lower in quality kit (they're Bentley brushes and I've taken great care of them for the past five years with regular maintenance)... and whilst they're okay, I want to get a new decent set. Last time I was at the saddlery, I was amazed at how much it was for just ONE brush in the same as my set. Looks like that's going to be a slow gathering!
_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I am a bad, bad girl.

I just bought a brand new barrel saddle...But it was cheap, I swear! Only $600 later...And it has silver conchos. I need a bridle with silver conchoe....


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I was doing fine, only bought Angels halter, 3 sets of polos, 6 hoofpicks, a set of draw reins, all used all good prices, then I went to collect the mail today and my Greenhawk catalog was in the box, AGHHHHHHH so many must haves, no money :twisted:


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Fellow Tack Addicts, you will be proud of me. I got my greedy little hands on a new (to me) Pontillo close contact saddle for zip, zilch, nadda. All it needs is a girth, leathers and irons, plus some very minor repairs (loose stitching, mostly). It fits me perfectly and looks like it'll fit my broad shouldered mare. 










Now I don't have to dip into my savings to buy a cheap saddle while I save up for that Stubben I want. MWAHAHA.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm about to sell my horse and will have MONIES in my horsey fund.

Ok, I lied. I don't even have a horsey fund. My horsey fund is whatever is left over after bills, gas, and sometimes it comes after food. _Sometimes._

Anyway, I'm already day dreaming about a new horse to outfit. I'm imagining new jumping boots, saddle pads, half pads (OOOHH), and I will need a new bridle, probably a breat collar, and MAYBE A SADDLE.

Muahaha.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

I need a matching bridle. Thank goodness Friday is pay day!

PS - what color would you all consider my saddle? Havana? Tobacco? I'm confused.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh, forgot to introduce myself. I saw the word "tack" and got too excited 

Hi, I'm Liz, I'm a tackaholic, which is a problem, but not really.

I buy tack for hypothetical horses. I'm like hey, I'll EVENTUALLY have a horse that is that size... or Hey! That would look great on my future chestnut horse!

Also, I cannot resist a good deal. Even if I don't need it/never will use it and its like 50% off... HECK YEAH!

Luckily, I don't have any english tack shops near me. Unfortunately, I do have paypal & online banking where the money seems like monopoly money. ( Lol


----------



## Lippylulu (Dec 1, 2010)

Elz thats a pretty sadle. Tobacco is a much lighter color so I guess that would make it Havana. BTw, I am Linda and a tackaholic on behald of my hores loving teenager. Does tha make me Tackaholic-by-proxy? We son't even own a horse (we half lease) but already have 5 sadsles (one we are trying to sell and one is for whenever I finally get up the guts to try riding). Your nw used sadle will clean up great. Not sure what kind of Stubben you are saving for but the used ones aren't too expensive hese days and you can even get a new one for around $1600. My daugheter's used Stubben Edleweiss cost me $450 on ebay and it was in great shape!


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello my name is Hannah And I have a Problem. I bought a bosal yesterday- And I have no horse to use it on. I simply bought it because I wanted it! There goes $50!


----------



## Lippylulu (Dec 1, 2010)

What's a bosal? I think I might need one.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Don't forget guys, Christmas is coming!

Hi, my name is Reann and I...am a tackaholic.
Instead of asking for an ipad, iPod, gaming, what have you, I ask for tack. Headstalls, bits, breastcollars, and saddle pads.
I know, I have a problem. But my gelding looks SOOOOO good in brand new tack! Is that a crime? Haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Hi Reann. *hangs head* I asked for a tack trunk this year...


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Hello everyone. My name is Rachel and I am a tackaholic. 

I have 2 horses, though up until July only had 1. I have 3 saddles, 4 bridles, 7 saddle pads, 4 halters, 3 leadropes, 4 bits and I am shopping for more stuff now.

I went into the tack shop to get a pair of breeches the other day, but instead got 2 pair of breeches and half chaps. Looked at boots and shirts too, but daughters behavior cut my trip short. I then went to a horse show where this guy was selling some really nice halters and riding shirts for a good price. Thank gooodness again, my daughters behavior pulled me away.

It's not just tack that gets me. I enjoy buying my horse's supplements every month, a new hoof pick, or new brush. I lvoe finding new grooming supplies like a good whitening shampoo, or the useless wash mit that attaches to the hose i boguht 3 months ago and havent used.

I have a problem.

Also, my birthday was a few weeks ago... I asked for lessons. I think i'm going to ask for shipping boots and bell boots for christmas. I need to haz it :-/


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Nothin' wrong with that! 
I asked for a tack set from Bar H equine. I have yet to receive an answer. :|
You probably need the trunk more than I need more junk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

I went down to montana to pick the tack I had bought online and drop some clinic flyers off, well thats what I told myself. Saw a hunting store with the word "tack" so I called in, now I have another winter blanket for Sammy, only paid $40 for it but really didn't need it. I now tell myself that it will come in handy if the other one gets wet, it will come in handy if he is sick, it will come in handy for some other reason.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi everyone. I am a serious tackaholic.

I went into Adams horse supply for a running martingale for a show...
What did I come out with?

Figure 8 noseband
3 bits
fleece saddle pad
new set of polos
a new girth
and of course...that running martingale.

I have alto..ALOT of bits, but everytime I look at catalogs, I circle atleast 10 that (as my friends would quote me saying) "oooohhhhh Beans would work so nicely in that one!" 

My mama calls me The Bit Queen....

And everytime I buy something, I feel disappointed, because there were 90 other items I had to leave behind...

It's truly sad.


----------



## Lippylulu (Dec 1, 2010)

OMG SorrelHorse you have it BAD.

I like how you mentioned the new saddle a the very end...as if we'd not notice hte big ticket item.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Omg I LOVE getting catalogs! I study them more than I study for class..  Shame.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

And.... i just bought shipping boots on ebay :-/ i haz shame

edited to say: but they will look soo nice on my boys! 

I really am trying to wait before I get another set, but we'll see how long i wait. I tell myself i have to see how well these fit to determine who gets to wear them and if i want the same ones or a different brnad. We'll see if i can hold out.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

SorrelHorse...can I borrow your bank account?....please? I have some bridles that I REALLY wanna buy...NOW!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I am innocent I swear, it wasn't me the







made me do it. Bert just had to have a set of yellow polos, and when they only got to $7.50 on ebay I had to bid, I don't think that $10.50 was to bad for a set of 4, and if the turn out small I'll join them onto my small white ones to make them fit:lol:


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

I need a bridle to match my saddle. I'm hoping to buy used, but if I have to... I'll buy new. Off to the tack store tomorrow, whee!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Courtney, you saddle wasn't originally the color it is now. I think it was more of a med. dark brown, not havanah. They were high quality dyes that would darken with numerous cleanings. It had to be like that for the ultra conservative for the British english rider. Black was out except for dressage.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi my name is Nicole and I am a starting Tackaholic. My horses colors are royal blue and black, tell me why he needs more then one royal blue halter? One has a throat latch the other doesnt...that is why. I used to have 3 saddles and am now down to 2 still trying to sell off the third. I have about 12 saddles pads (can never have enough) 2 grooming kits etc. Several other halters. Oh and I am getting my morning hating butt up at the crack of dawn tomorrow to go to a tack garage sale. Who knows what I will find. Oh and today I got an HDR bridle. Cannot wait until it arrives. Let my tack room begin to build itself in the little corner of the actual larger tack room space that I have.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh no. Help me! I have to go to Adams for a gullet kit...what else am I to see?

I will have to go in with my eyes closed and feeeeel around....


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

I did good, guys! Instead of buying brand new, I opted for 'previously enjoyed'. I got an HDR snaffle bridle (with webbed, grippy reins), a neoprene girth, some irons and a d-ring snaffle bit for $90. When I got home, I found that all pieces matched my saddle quite nicely!

I also bought a bag of horse treats for Vanna - $5!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I currently have two horses, 5 western saddles, a rack full of pads and saddle blankets, a wall full of bridles and a pile of halters, one harness, two trunks full of "stuff" and a storage box full of bits. Sold off two english saddles this summer and likely will s.s.s.s.s....s.sell one of the western. Whew, that was hard to say!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I went to Stagecoach today for a pair of chaps...

I came out with a pair of chaps, a pair of half chaps, and Cowboy Magic Body Shine. 

And my father wants to take me and my mother to the tack store soon.

_My mother is 100x more of a shopaholic than me. _

I don't even want to imagine how that shopping trip is going to turn out...I'm sure it will start out to be "just to look". But then I'll tell my mother why that cute halter and saddle pad would be handy and look sooo cute on Lucky, and she'll look at those chocolate brown paddock boots and say those would look so good with my chaps, and then I'll get sparkly hoof polish for the heck of it and my mom will giggle like a little girl and grab a bottle of QuicBraid. 

And onnnn it will go...and my father will be broke. 

:lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> Sold off two english saddles this summer and likely will s.s.s.s.s....s.sell one of the western. Whew, that was hard to say!


Congratulations for being able to get the word out, definitely a first step:wink:


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

There is no hope for me, I'm a tackaholic, now working for a tack shop.  lol.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

No tack purchases...yet...but the window shopping...I have carts loaded up at every online tack shop! I'm about to make my very first purchase, and I know its the beginning of the end of my checking account.


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

SaddleOnline said:


> There is no hope for me, I'm a tackaholic, now working for a tack shop.  lol.


You are in serious trouble! you will look though the work books and go "that bridle would be perfect, that pad and that set of polos, bell boots" I am telling you, work books are like crack to a junkie!

and my new shortened list of crap I want and don't really need has yet again gotten bigger....... palm to face


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Fellow Tackaholics, I’ve discovered the perfect way to collect tack without breaking the bank! Just this past weekend, I inherited a Western saddle with all the leathers, cinches and irons. My boyfriend took me to see his grandparents, who used to have a few horses. The horses are long gone, but the tack remains… and is now mine. It’s still hanging out in a shed, waiting for me… but when I want it, I have a saddle, some blankets, a couple bridles, some bits, a hackamore and some driving tack. It needs a lot of care and some minor repairs… but I like cleaning tack. Now I have more tack than I’ll ever need, all for the price of FREE.

Everyone, go find some ex-horsey people and your addictions will be satisfied! Your bank account will remain intact and you’ll be doing someone a favor by taking their ‘junk’ off their hands. Rejoice, for I have found the answer!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

You lucky duck! Most of the ex-horsey people I know won't turn loose of their saddles. They _might_ give away a worn out saddle pad or headstall, but consider their saddles and useable tack an investment...one that must be plated in gold considering the prices they ask when they do decide to part with it.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Craigslist and tack swaps are always great too!!! I got my 200 tack truck off craigslist for 50$!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

I'm now on the hunt for a Warmblood sized browband. Apparently, Vanna's forehead is too wide for a full sized bridle. Urgh.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

ROFL! Courtney, that is one of the reasons why I am very glad that I am a country cowgirl that has a bit of a hand at leather work...at least well enough to make something functional that doesn't look like _complete_ crap. Several years ago, I bought a draft sized bridle when I was still riding my 4 year old Perch, John. Well, I decided that my 2 year old Belgian/QH cross was ready to have his first couple of rides and I found out that the browband on the bridle that fit John perfectly was almost 2 inches too short for Rafe and pulled the bridle forward and pinched his ears :?. So, I made my own browband that would fit him and his freaking FAT head.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Lucky! I felt so bad for this poor girl. She just stood there while I fiddled with the bridle, in hopes of adjusting it so it would fit. Everything seems to fit well, except for the stupid freaking browband. And do you think I can find JUST the HDR browband to match? Noooooo.

Not only that, but her 54-inch girth BARELY fits. I have it attached on the last hole of each billet and I'm crossing my fingers that it will fit a little better when she tones up. Man, that girl is HUGE.


----------



## FOF (Oct 21, 2011)

Definately sign me up for this one  I have six horses (3 of which are rideable) but if I have less than 10 saddles I somehow always seem to start shopping. And of course I always need more pads/bridles/cinches/anything that you can put on a horse


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Yup old good thread. Got it bad also , Not just tack also stockpile large joule fence chargers (ac/or dc), ****** , rifle scabbards, lever action rifles, quality cowboy hats, picks, knives I guess You get the picture. 
If there's something the matter with us "TACKAHOLIC'S" please don't find the cure. Leave us the heck alone....................


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I wouldn't say I'm a tackaholic, however i do appreciate QUALITY tack. In other words I'm usually good about not buying the cheap 20 dollar bits or 30 dollar heads stalls and stuff you find at alot of the tack stores and feed stores. However i like my custom stuff. Like my rawhide hackamores, and bosalitos.horsehair mecates .I really have the itch for some nice sterling spade bits. Nice hand braided romal reins. Those types of things will get me in TROUBLE. Especially with the war dept.( my wife)


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

Man if I didn't start getting my finances in order the last few months, I would have waaaay more tack than I do now.  I remember last year I bought a $1400 western saddle and I don't even ride western. Talk about an expensive problem.

Now I'm just a tackaholic buying stuff I actually *need*... It's so weird.

I saved up money for the Boxing Day sale at Greenhawk and bought items for upcoming Hunter shows: a new CC saddle, bridle, and girth, tendon boots since I am starting my mare over jumps, and a Hunter show jacket. It took a lot of effort but I stayed away from the useless things like colourful new saddle pads and halters... 

I ran outta money this time but within the next few months I'm going to get myself a pair of Ariat tall boots too. Only got room in my budget for the practical stuff now!

...But just goes to show you that even if you are the type to buy only the things you need, you'll still come out of the store with hundreds (thousands?) of dollars less and a dozen bags in your hands. :lol:


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Rawhide said:


> Yup old good thread. Got it bad also , Not just tack also stockpile large joule fence chargers (ac/or dc), ****** , rifle scabbards, lever action rifles, quality cowboy hats, picks, knives I guess You get the picture.
> If there's something the matter with us "TACKAHOLIC'S" please don't find the cure. Leave us the heck alone....................


Just watched a 2008 Mythbusters episode that you would like. 
*Viewers' Special 2: February 13, 2008*
Why would ancient man go to all the trouble of making stone arrowheads when sharpening a stick would have done the same job? *Could machine gunfire mow down a tree?*


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

oooops, jumped right in reading the thread and clicking the 'like' button , when,,,I noticed..that the posts I was liking were o.l.d. ....lol....glad someone revived the thread but wish I'd noticed sooner...
I'm a tackaholic wanna be...have a wish list a mile long....when I do have extra funds on my budget they go under 'horsellaneous' rather than 'miscellaneous'...most of the time that is eaten up by lessons and clinics.....but I did recently buy a couple of new ropes that I don't really need....does a new umbrella with horse heads on it count ??? 

Fay


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello, My name is Candy and I am a tackaholic. 

The problem has gotten so bad at this stage, that I have 15 pairs of rubber overreach boots. And Diddly does not need overreach boots, as he doesn't wear shoes.... Only the other day, I bought another pair. 

I own 50 nummnahs, most of which, are too small for my saddle. I own 5 saddles, for 2 horses. 3 of which don't even fit. 

The problem has gotten so bad, that I don't give a **** about the cleanness of my tack room. There are overreach boots stacked on chairs and tables, nummnahs on the floor, and saddles sitting in corners. 

But with your help *sniff* I can overcome all this.


----------

